# Can we talk about lotion/butter?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Been making lotions in the last few days- what fun! Quicker than soap, and room to experiment. Plans are to sell these at the farmers mkt- have a few questions, though. The one's I have been focussing on are for friends first- hyper sensitive type and a cancer patient- going the natural way for treatment- so no preservatives, artificial anything. Made a MSM lotion for the arthritis, inflamation crowd and Dead Sea salt lotion for those of us with wrinkles, inflamation etc. 
Here are the questions:
Do I HAVE to use distilled water? We have nice well water, a bit mineral-y, but no additives. 
Do I HAVE to boil the jars, utensils etc? (read that somewhere) At this point, using jelly jars, been through dishwasher. Have been adding the Germaben II (except for cancer patient, who gets vit E as preservative)
Can I adjust the ingred- like use green tea instead of water, lanolin as part of the oil, and what about milk? 
To sell, I suppose it is like soap- must have ingredients listed, weight, etc. 
What are your experiences- and do you have advice to make them sellable? I am also looking for a light face lotion that is for sensitive skin- any suggestions? Another thing- what about sunscreen? 
Also, does it REALLY make a difference on what carrier oil is used? Used canola today, seemed fine.....
Thanks so much for reading this long post.......


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I like lighter oils like sweet almond, grapeseed or evening primrose. I always rinse my lids and containers out with rubbing alcohol and turn them upside down to dry on paper towels until they are ready for use. If you use well water or green tea as your liquid, make sure to boil it first. I like Optiphen Plus as a preservative.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, Linn! Forgot about the rubbing alcohol.....


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Vitamin E is NOT a preservative! It is an antioxident. It will help keep the oils from going rancid, but in no shape or form will it preserve the lotion. I would not give an improperly preserved lotion to a cancer patient with a ten-foot pole. Just because you can't see the bacteria growing, doesn't mean that it's not there.

Before you jump into selling cosmetics (which is how lotion is categorized) check out the FDA site for information about proper labels, batch testing etc.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, lathermaker. Will check out what FDA requires---- here is a page (have read several others) about vit E as preservative http://www.makingcosmetics.com/articles/01-how-to-use-preservatives-in-cosmetics.pdf. 
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/FAQ/Lotions-Washes.aspx Here is what you are saying about Vit E/ etc. 
Looks like the farmers' mkt batch will have to wait- and these will be gifts, to use immediately.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If they are kept refrigerated, they will last longer.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't recommend using well water for lotions, you really don't know what may be lurking around in it (we are on a well and I have no problem using it for drinking and cooking, but would be quite leery of using it for a leave on product such as lotion ... especially if it did not contain any preservatives.

You can use milk, but I personally would not, especially if it has been pastuerized. 

Yes, it makes a difference in what oils are being used. I prefer light oils such as sweet almond,& fractionated coconut, evening primrose ...

I make a great lotion for folks with burns from chemo where the 'water' portion is half aloe vera juice and half lavender hydrosol. The oils include rosehip seed, apricot kernel, borage, & meadowfoam oils, all which help promote skin repair.

Selling soap is a lot more 'dangerous' than selling soap. One is a rinse off product, the other, a leave on. If you are selling to the public and don't use a preservative (or use the incorrect one or the incorrect percent), you are opening yourself open for litigation if someone develops a skin problem or infection.

I use a non-paraben preservative.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't sell lotions or creams because there is just too much risk of contamination, and risk of a law suit. Most of the folks I know who do sell it definately have insurance, and some have had theirs lab tested.

You not only have to worry about YOUR ingredients and packaging being saintary, but their is a risk of the buyer using the product with bacteria on their hands, thereby contaminating the entire container. I just don't trust myself to make and preserve a product that can stand up to all the cooties out there!

BTW, I have well water too, and know the amount of contaminates that are in it. I would DEFINATELY only use distilled. It is cheap enough, and well worth the extra money.


----------

